# RadioShack/Leopard-Trek merger???



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

This should be interesting.



> *Speculation surrounds RadioShack-Trek possible merger*
> 
> The Leopard Trek team has denied reports of a possible merger with RadioShack in 2012 but today the Italian _Gazzetta dello Sport _newspaper claims a deal has been struck between Leopard Trek team owner Flavio Becca and RadioShack manager John Bruyneel to create a new and more powerful Luxembourg-based team for 2012. _Gazzetta dello Sport _suggests that Becca is not satisfied with the running of the team and hopes Bruyneel can help Andy Schleck win the Tour de France after his long run of success with Lance Armstrong and Alberto Contador.
> According to the well respected Italian sports newspaper, the team will be called RadioShack-Trek, with the core of the staff coming from Bruyneel’s current RadioShack team.
> ...


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

That might explain why Levi is looking elsewhere...


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Could you blame him.. He doesn't want to get the shaft.. I mean, he'd be the leader on a team of how many leaders?? 7? Kloden, Jani, Andy, Frank, himself, Horner, Cancelara.....


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> Could you blame him.. He doesn't want to get the shaft.. I mean, he'd be the leader on a team of how many leaders?? 7? Kloden, Jani, Andy, Frank, himself, Horner, Cancelara.....


It's pretty much guaranteed that there would be one leader at the Tour next year, Andy. If this went through, it would be the Radioshack guys who get the shaft.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mtrider05 said:


> It's pretty much guaranteed that there would be one leader at the Tour next year, Andy. If this went through, it would be the Radioshack guys who get the shaft.


If it does go through, they'll definitely have to reduce the riders down to 30 total.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> Could you blame him.. He doesn't want to get the shaft.. I mean, he'd be the leader on a team of how many leaders?? 7? Kloden, Jani, Andy, Frank, himself, Horner, Cancelara.....


Agreed. The four leader fiasco at the TdF was ridiculous enough. I could have seen Levi and Horner given his ToC form as leaders, but with the main focus on Levi. 

Will Radioshack get the shaft if this goes through? Not everyone, but I'd think Jani needs to jump ship as well. With Radioshack in it's current incarnation he's the young rider being groomed for team leader. That's out the door with the merger. Horner can still go for smaller stage races, and would be a asset to the Schlecks in the mountains. This year's TdF would have Leopard-Trek setting the pace on the penultimate and final climbs, but not shelling anybody of contention off the back. That's not exactly what I call a launch pad for an attack by Andy. There was too much brotherly love to have Frank do the last pull to set up Andy, and maybe Horner could fill that role. Maybe that would have been enough to put Cadel in difficulty this year.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure what to think about this. Contador said that if this happens, he will not be able to beat them.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think Andy just needs the tactical knowledge of Johan... and money. If Trek can pay for two teams, they could pay double for just one, Trek could be the main, almost single sponsor... Radio Shack, I just don't see them sticking for too long, aren't they bankrupt or close to be?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Not sure what to think about this. Contador said that if this happens, he will not be able to beat them.


I saw that and I am not sure I completely understand this comment by Contador. The way he rode Giro this year, with little support from his own team, and everyone (Lampre, Liquigas, Astana) gunning for him, and he still won. Who is he really afraid of? Klodi and Horner getting old, and super-Schleck brothers with support of Voigt and Cancellara still couldn't get Andy the win - he doesn't dare to make the attack in the mountains that would stick, and the team cannot help him in ITT where he is losing time. 

Unless Andy Schleck learns how to time-trial at Contador's level, Contador will remain the favorite, if he comes in top shape and is well-prepared, regardless of the team strengths.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe he's afraid Schleck will get Johan's special sauce...


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't get me wrong Andy S is a hell of a rider. However i was not impressed with his tactics in the Tour De France and his performance in the Tour of CO was less than anyone would expect. He is strong but with the addition of some other guys i can see him having others take the top seat on the team in a hurry. I just have not seen him being assertive this year.

Back on topic........boy next year many of the teams are mixing things up a lot.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Maybe he's afraid Schleck will get Johan's special sauce...


And/or Johan's leadership and knowledge.

Johan knows AC.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

JB will help Andy a lot with prep and tactics. More than anything though he'll grab him by the balls and scare the boy out of him.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I heard from a GOOD source that Leopard- Trek are essentially a Trek sponsored team who is unable to secure other sponsors, and the Leopard backers funds are drying up and so needed some cash infusement. They asked Trek for more cash and they said no, or something like that. With two Trek teams in the peloton it became a sweetheart deal. It will be announced at end of Vuelta.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

shomyoface said:


> I heard from a GOOD source that Leopard- Trek are essentially a Trek sponsored team who is unable to secure other sponsors, and the Leopard backers funds are drying up and so needed some cash infusement. They asked Trek for more cash and they said no, or something like that. With two Trek teams in the peloton it became a sweetheart deal. It will be announced at end of Vuelta.


It sounds like Leopard-Trek is in a bind.

I wonder if the merger will become RadioShack-Trek Team


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

lots of chatter on twitter that this is now a done deal? and effectively Leopard is finished, merged into Radioshack????


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Lay-ó-Phard adventure was a FAIL, not many significative wins during the whole year

Maybe with Brunnel they would make a better campaing

but I can't avoid to see it like this


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

shomyoface said:


> I heard from a GOOD source that Leopard- Trek are essentially a Trek sponsored team who is unable to secure other sponsors, and the Leopard backers funds are drying up and so needed some cash infusement. They asked Trek for more cash and they said no, or something like that. With two Trek teams in the peloton it became a sweetheart deal. It will be announced at end of Vuelta.


More Rumours Around Leopard Trek-RadioShack Merger | Cyclingnews.com

Hmmmmmmm........old news.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

levi was never going to win a grand tour, especially not now w/ the current contenders.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like Leopard lost it's main sponsor and is closing at the end of the racing season!


Report: Leopard-Trek to close at end of season


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I dont know why, but I hope Big Jens rejoins Riis and becomes the enforcer for Contador he DESPERATELY needed..and then they go on to kick the snot out of the Schlecks next July. 

Flame away....


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Contador would be helped by the likes of Voight, Fuglsgang, and Feillu moving to Saxo after this merger happens. Saxo gets stronger by signing the riders cast off as a result.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

RadioShack-Nissan-Trek Professional Cycling Team

...

What kind of scam sells three title sponsor positions??


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope Cancellara can get out of his contract.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm afraid the team kit will look horrendous in the fine RadioShack/Discovery/US Postal tradition.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Official:
Leopard Trek Confirms Merger With RadioShack | Cyclingnews.com

Luxembourg based. More scarves, hooray!


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Johan + Andy + Frank + Fabian = world domination


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

dwc032 said:


> Looks like Leopard lost it's main sponsor and is closing at the end of the racing season!
> 
> 
> Report: Leopard-Trek to close at end of season


Not quite. The report says that the Leopard licence is continuing based in Luxembourg but with the Radioshak/Nissan sponsors. Presumably the old RS/Nissan license will be surrendered so one less US team. Maybe a nuance, maybe there are reasons to base the team in Europe. Flag of convenience? Any conspiracy theorists have any ideas?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sojourneyman said:


> RadioShack-Nissan-Trek Professional Cycling Team
> 
> ...
> 
> What kind of scam sells three title sponsor positions??


A well funded one?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

They should just call it The Leopard Shack, borrow a certain track from the B52s, and *boom*: Profit.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

locustfist said:


> Johan + Andy + Frank + Fabian = world domination


Yes indeed. By far the most boring quartet in the sport riding the most boring bikes with the most boring tactics. I can't wait


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

only thing trek is missing is an aero road frame


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

steve_e_f said:


> They should just call it The Leopard Shack, borrow a certain track from the B52s, and *boom*: Profit.


"I'm driving a Nissan as big as a whale and it's about to set sail ..."


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

lamazion said:


> "I'm driving a Nissan as big as a whale and it's about to set sail ..."


:lol: :lol:


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think BMC is in the same shape they got cadel, hushovd, gilbert van garderen, hincape, ballan, phinney theyre in pretty good shape.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

"Andy...every time you look back for your brother on a climb, Lance here is gonna drive up in a team car and smack the **** out of you."


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

RkFast said:


> "Andy...every time you look back for your brother on a climb, Lance here is gonna drive up in a team car and smack the **** out of you."


That's what they need, Johan won't have any of that. Maybe these guys will actually start winning stuff.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Yes indeed. By far the most boring quartet in the sport riding the most boring bikes with the most boring tactics. I can't wait


I would not describe Cancellara as boring.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

This is gonna be interesting, the new triple threat in pro cycling: Nissan, Shack and Leopard, lots of money, lots of exposure, but can they win?? Kinda reminds of me of how the bball team, Miami Heat, acquired Lebron, then they had the complete triple threat: Lebron, Wade and Bosh, but they *still* couldn't beat the one-man show, Dirk 'the man' Nowitzky.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Leopard Trek Confirms Merger With RadioShack | Cyclingnews.com

So Levi is not listed as one of the players om the new team. Where is he going?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jd3 said:


> Leopard Trek Confirms Merger With RadioShack | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> So Levi is not listed as one of the players om the new team. Where is he going?


He was announced as going to Omega Pharma-Quickstep sometime last week.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

mtrider05 said:


> That's what they need, Johan won't have any of that. Maybe these guys will actually start winning stuff.


I get the brotherly love thing, but really, if Andy wants to win something he has to forget that his brother is anything but a rented mule to be whipped and used until he can be used no more. 

Stop with the "we didn't win, but we're both on the podium, so we're happy beacuse we're brothers." Yech.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Not happy for Horner, who may have to play third fiddle to Frank, whom he is probably better than.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Riis' view on the "Merger"



> 'It'll be even more fun to beat them. That's how I look at it. I still have the best man,'


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Wonder how Cancellara feels about having almost no classic's team to support him. Im guessing George Hincapie would say "Welcome to what was my world, Fabian".


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Wonder how Cancellara feels about having almost no classic's team to support him. Im guessing George Hincapie would say "Welcome to what was my world, Fabian".


Yep. JB doesn't give a fig about any race other than the TDF and the team line up will reflect that. 

If the pattern holds, now that Bruyneel has a real threat to win the Tour, I think you'll see him replace the big classics riders on Leopard with a new group of Spanish climbing domestiques.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

People can talk about another super team but they rarely work out, too many chiefs. For all the success that JB has as DS he has had his share of questionable tours as well. He picked Lance over Alberto and AC won, not his preference. After LA retired they tried the multiple team leaders thinking Big George could be a contender, that didn't work out. Same thing this year. Wanted Basso even though the noose was tightening. Andy and Frank's bond is bigger than JB advice, will they really ride the way he wants, or still do the "i want him to win bro attitude". Thoughts?


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I get the brotherly love thing, but really, if Andy wants to win something he has to forget that his brother is anything but a rented mule to be whipped and used until he can be used no more.
> 
> Stop with the "we didn't win, but we're both on the podium, so we're happy beacuse we're brothers." Yech.


Couldn't agree more, we can go back and forth all day with he said she saids about the Tour. Fact is, with that much climbing they should have won. It wasn't a form problem, it was tactics or rather lack thereof.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Looks like the Schlecks have tried everything else and now have decided to use Johan's 'program'. Can a secret visit to Italy be far away? Here's to biological passports and frequent testing! 

I had really liked Andy but I'm glad that the Schlecks grand plan crapped the bed in less than a year. Seems like a lot of money spent without getting a decent sponsor and/or any significant results. Riis has to laughing his aass off right now. BMC is stronger, Saxo and Liquigas will probably improve as well. 

Did the Schlecks really waste an entire year on this effort to hose Riis? It seems to make them look stupid after all of the big sh!t they talked in the off-season last year about their new team.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Bee-an-key said:


> People can talk about another super team but they rarely work out, too many chiefs. For all the success that JB has as DS he has had his share of questionable tours as well. He picked Lance over Alberto and AC won, not his preference. After LA retired they tried the multiple team leaders thinking Big George could be a contender, that didn't work out. Same thing this year.... Thoughts?


You can't win'em all. JB's done better than most.

I'm not sure I see a too many chiefs problem here. Horner and Kloeden are not going to be leaders for the Tour. And JB wouldn't commit to Brajkovic this year, so I doubt he'd make Brajkovic leader when Andy is there.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

1. Leipheimer tweeted last week that there was no official news on his contract situation for 2012.

2. Interesting that this merged team is using the Leopard licence. My conspiracy theory on this is that it might have to do with Bruyneel's situation in the Novitzky investigation. From what I understand he has not been to the USA since sometime in 2010, because he will be detained and forced to testify. So maybe using Leopard's licence makes logistics a lot easier, plus it will effectively dissolve Capital Sports and Entertainment (Armstrong, Bruyneel, Knaggs, Bill Stapleton) out of the Pro Tour/Pro Team management.

3. Hope the Livestrong U23 team will continue to exist. Axel has developed some solid riders in a short time, with the resources he has.

EDIT: more on this as I type

Becca Confirms Nygaard's Departure From Leopard Trek | Cyclingnews.com

So according to Becca, the managment team behind RS (CSE) was not planning on renewing its licence for 2012. Call it conspiracy, but I think some of the CSE people are looking to back away from the sport in hopes of minimizing damage from the Nowitzky investigation.

Still hope LS U23 continues....


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> 2. Interesting that this merged team is using the Leopard licence. My conspiracy theory on this is that it might have to do with Bruyneel's situation in the Novitzky investigation. From what I understand he has not been to the USA since sometime in 2010, because he will be detained and forced to testify. So maybe using Leopard's licence makes logistics a lot easier, plus it will effectively dissolve Capital Sports and Entertainment (Armstrong, Bruyneel, Knaggs, Bill Stapleton) out of the Pro Tour/Pro Team management.


This is insightful speculation, and if not spot on then probably not far from the truth. I like.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow. U.S. licensed teams are dropping like flies.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Eric_H said:


> 1. Leipheimer tweeted last week that there was no official news on his contract situation for 2012.
> 
> 2. Interesting that this merged team is using the Leopard licence. My conspiracy theory on this is that it might have to do with Bruyneel's situation in the Novitzky investigation. From what I understand he has not been to the USA since sometime in 2010, because he will be detained and forced to testify. So maybe using Leopard's licence makes logistics a lot easier, plus it will effectively dissolve Capital Sports and Entertainment (Armstrong, Bruyneel, Knaggs, Bill Stapleton) out of the Pro Tour/Pro Team management.
> 
> ...


Interesting read; thanks for the link.


Man; Is this a soap opera, or what :lol: ?!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Eric_H said:


> 1. Leipheimer tweeted last week that there was no official news on his contract situation for 2012.
> 
> 2. Interesting that this merged team is using the Leopard licence. My conspiracy theory on this is that it might have to do with Bruyneel's situation in the Novitzky investigation. From what I understand he has not been to the USA since sometime in 2010, because he will be detained and forced to testify. So maybe using Leopard's licence makes logistics a lot easier, plus it will effectively dissolve Capital Sports and Entertainment (Armstrong, Bruyneel, Knaggs, Bill Stapleton) out of the Pro Tour/Pro Team management.
> 
> ...


Very interesting theory and plausible.....

This whole turn of events has been captivating. The things that have really hit me is how there seems to be some winners and losers with this deal...with some in the lose column being the most intriguing. Nygaard hoses Riis and then gets hosed by Becca....nice twist there. Anderson's status is unclear but he too poached from Riis but at least was not currently on the payroll when he was helping start Leopard. (Or do I have those two mixed up).

Winners:
Becca - Has solid sponsorship, proven DS and some solid rider additions
Bruyneel - Has a legit GC threat in his prime to manage again. Also a very strong team to direct. Potentially gets him out of the US for possible reasons above.
Trek - Only sponsering one team instead of two
A. Schleck - gets an experienced voice to help guide him. Potentially learn to TT.

Losers:
Nygaard - Helped build Leopard by poaching from his past employer. Now booted out of that organization. Who's gonna trust this clown again? (and poetic justice if you ask me)
Anderson - Status unclear. Also helped poach some riders from Riis but seem to recall he did it after he was no longer employed by Riis.
Riders without a contract/or bumped - Stinks that they have to start looking for another team at this point in the year. If any get bumped that have contracts, they'll get some compensation but it may be tough to find an opening on another team.

I feel for the riders that get left out in the cold on this one...especially since it developed so late in the year.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

tconrady said:


> I feel for the riders that get left out in the cold on this one...especially since it developed so late in the year.


Yes, one recently announced 2012 Green Edge rider I ran into late last week speculated that if this merger happened (it was only in rumor stage then), it was going to make the market very tight and he was glad his contract was done.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Eric_H said:


> 2. ... plus it will effectively dissolve Capital Sports and Entertainment (Armstrong, Bruyneel, Knaggs, Bill Stapleton) out of the Pro Tour/Pro Team management.


He says there's nothing American in the team, but CSE are reesponsible for marketing in the new team. 

This does not refute nor support your excellent conspiracy theory, but is presented as a fact-like element until more information becomes available.

I guess face to face management meetings involving Bruyneel will be held someplace other than the USA!

JSR


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

Its just business as usual and after all quite sad.
what happen to good old racing, a little or more team tactic on the road and may the best man win.....
I truly home Contador will come this year in better condition and with a little better team, just a little better and wine the TDF just because he is a better rider then they will ever be, they can keep coming back with better fire power and as many as they want rider to put on the course to support then for a mile or two and still never going to wine this thing.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Why don't they just call the new team the New York Yankees of professional cycling. The best team money can buy.
Doesn't guarantee a pennant.


----------



## calcinum (Sep 2, 2011)

I was a big fan of the whole leopard team, but I'm over Johan. Plus it looks like Jens and others will end up landing somewhere else. Who to cheer for next year? Go Garmin... I guess.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

calcinum said:


> I was a big fan of the whole leopard team, but I'm over Johan. Plus it looks like Jens and others will end up landing somewhere else. Who to cheer for next year? Go Garmin... I guess.


Go Eurocar/Voekler and Vacansoleil/Hoogerland! :thumbsup:


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope GEOX will move up to the first division next year and participate in the TDF, their performance in the Vuelta is outstanding. The Schlecks are probably cursing the day they decided to leave Saxobank, and to establish a team of their own. So is Cancellara, all that diet to make him a better climber is going to cost him the TT WCH later this month. And so is Voigt, turning 40 next week. Probably out. Schleck simply can't be a better time trialer, he's too tall. He'd have to add at least 20 lbs of muscle, and say goodbye to climbing.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

tconrady said:


> Go Europcar/Voekler/Rolland and Vacansoleil/Hoogerland! :thumbsup:


Fixed.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

quadrat said:


> I hope GEOX will move up to the first division next year and participate in the TDF, their performance in the Vuelta is outstanding. The Schlecks are probably cursing the day they decided to leave Saxobank, and to establish a team of their own. So is Cancellara, all that diet to make him a better climber is going to cost him the TT WCH later this month. And so is Voigt, turning 40 next week. Probably out. Schleck simply can't be a better time trialer, he's too tall. He'd have to add at least 20 lbs of muscle, and say goodbye to climbing.


Agree, except - being tall has nothing to do with time trialing ability. If anything, it helps generate more power. Some of the best time trialists (Wiggins, Millar) are quite tall. Cancellara and Martin are over 6 feet tall too. Zabriskie is 6'0". Phinney is 6'4". Leipheimer, Armstrong, Contador are more of an exception to the rule.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Bruyneel is Machiavelli*

Bruyneel is Machiavelli and I think he has been putting this deal together for a long time.

1 He prioritised the money signing up Radioshack, Nissan and Trek for two more years.

2 He prioritised the money only signing 11 riders for 2012 or beyond.

3 He prioritised the money and has not signed LL probably his most expensive rider.

4 He prioritised the money and looked for the stongest team with the weakest financial situation.

Leoppard Trek gave 2 and 3 year contracts last year to attract riders to a new team. They don't have a lead sponsor to meet these commitments. This is a deal made in heaven or cooked up in hell depending on your point of view.

The riders will be paid, even if they are not wearing Radioshack jerseys. The guys who will really suffer are the support staff. There is going to be a lot of unemployment. Four Pro Tour teams merging into two and HTC folding means 3 in 18 guys looking for work. New entrants Greenedge are likely to bring a lot of new blood from Oz so not much scope there.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cancellara was the dominant rider with Saxo, moved to Lay-óh-pahrd ( without the motor ) and won nothing significant this year, that is the major failed switch I have seen so far.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

55x11 said:


> Agree, except - being tall has nothing to do with time trialing ability. If anything, it helps generate more power. Some of the best time trialists (Wiggins, Millar) are quite tall. Cancellara and Martin are over 6 feet tall too. Zabriskie is 6'0". Phinney is 6'4". Leipheimer, Armstrong, Contador are more of an exception to the rule.


Good points.


Being a Miguel Indurain fan, what I've learn was that the 20lb to 40lb the Big Mig weighed over all the other riders were in the form of leg muscles and he just pumped out serious power in TT's and on the flats. 

In fact; I believe Fabian is real close to Miguel's stature (6'1"/6'2", 180lbs/175lbs).


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

JSR said:


> He says there's nothing American in the team, but CSE are reesponsible for marketing in the new team.
> 
> This does not refute nor support your excellent conspiracy theory, but is presented as a fact-like element until more information becomes available.
> 
> ...


CSE are the only people claiming to do the marketing, Becca is saying that marketing will be run out of Luxembourg. 

Google Translate

He also has said in two interviews that CSE had already decided they were not going to continue when they approached him. That would explain why they made few actions to sign riders and get the team ready for next year. It also might explain why neither Radioshack or Nissan ever issue press releases saying they were extending with the team. 

While it is bad for many of the riders and staff overall it is a good move. The principles of CSE are the focus of a Federal investigation. If charges are filed the team would have likely folded. Now they are marginalized and the exposure to their sponsers is lessened. When charges are filed a sponsor like Nissan will be distanced from them. 

It would is very helpful for the sport for a big, international, sponsor like Nissan to have a positive experience in the sport. Distancing themselves from CSE enhances the probability of that happening


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> CSE are the only people claiming to do the marketing, Becca is saying that marketing will be run out of Luxembourg.
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> ...


It's amazing.


Leopard-Trek needed sponsors, RadioShack needed to completely sever ties with the U.S..

It appears that both entities' goals were met.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

When do we find out (for real) who Levi will ride with next year?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

letitsnow said:


> When do we find out (for real) who Levi will ride with next year?


When he announces it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought Levi and QuickStep was a done deal... but he could be riding for a domestic team, he mostly focuses (and can mostly hope to win) american races...


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Eric_H said:


> 1.
> 2. Interesting that this merged team is using the Leopard licence. My conspiracy theory on this is that it might have to do with Bruyneel's situation in the Novitzky investigation. From what I understand he has not been to the USA since sometime in 2010, because he will be detained and forced to testify. So maybe using Leopard's licence makes logistics a lot easier, plus it will effectively dissolve Capital Sports and Entertainment (Armstrong, Bruyneel, Knaggs, Bill Stapleton) out of the Pro Tour/Pro Team management.


From what I read earlier, giving up a license technically frees the riders under contract. If the paying agent loses the license, the rider is free to go elsewhere. Freeing up Radioshack riders is much less risky than freeing up LT riders. 

Here's the info: One license to use, one license to kill «

Not sure if this is true or not, but I assume he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> I thought Levi and QuickStep was a done deal... but he could be riding for a domestic team, he mostly focuses (and can mostly hope to win) american races...


That's a good point about Levi and a domestic team. Could be at this stage in his career a ride with a team like United HC or Type 1 would be an attractive option. Keeps you in the states all year riding the big UCI events with enough team support to do very well.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sojourneyman said:


> RadioShack-Nissan-Trek Professional Cycling Team
> 
> ...
> 
> What kind of scam sells three title sponsor positions??


You mean like Omega Pharma-Lotto-Quick Step? Or HTC-Highroad-Columbia?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jensie re-ups for the new RadioShack-Nissan-Trek team:

Jens Voigt Renews Contract | LEOPARD TREK


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

AdamM said:


> That's a good point about Levi and a domestic team. Could be at this stage in his career a ride with a team like United HC or Type 1 would be an attractive option. Keeps you in the states all year riding the big UCI events with enough team support to do very well.


That's an interesting option. I'm sure it would be good for him to get in on the ground floor of a domestic team about to break into the euro scene. He could ride and mentor the young riders, higher their profile and then when he's ready to retire he can be a part of the management of the team. Though I don't think LL would ever be a DS.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

Sojourneyman said:


> RadioShack-Nissan-Trek Professional Cycling Team
> ...
> What kind of scam sells three title sponsor positions??


They should ask RTL, Radio Luxemburg to come aboard.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Remember when Leopold Trekster formed and everyone bantered about with the term "Superteam"?

So now they will try again - without the only rider that counts - Conti.

So after gutting Saxo and now Radio Shack - they think they can win the Tour?

Would have been easier to buy Riis' team - get Conti and just win that damn race!

It surely is Silly Season.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

RkFast said:


> I dont know why, but I hope Big Jens rejoins Riis and becomes the enforcer for Contador he DESPERATELY needed..and then they go on to kick the snot out of the Schlecks next July.
> 
> Flame away....


No flame - just this: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> Not happy for Horner, who may have to play third fiddle to Frank, whom he is probably better than.


Horner is better than Frank Schleck? In what universe?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

.2012....the last year of the Mayan calendar; and now Jens Voigt is going to ride for Bruyneel? Coincidence? I think not


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Tedinator said:


> .2012....the last year of the Mayan calendar; and now Jens Voigt is going to ride for Bruyneel? Coincidence? I think not


:lol:


I read a couple of months ago that there is a question whether the Mayan calender ends next year or whether it was misread and actually ended a year or two ago.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

55x11 said:


> Horner is better than Frank Schleck? In what universe?


Lately, any universe that points uphill or is navigated on a TT bike. He took 1:15 from Andy (usually slightly better climbing Frank) in 3.5 miles in California. 

2011 Stage 4 Results | Amgen Tour of California


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> Lately, any universe that points uphill or is navigated on a TT bike. He took 1:15 from Andy (usually slightly better climbing Frank) in 3.5 miles in California.
> 
> 2011 Stage 4 Results | Amgen Tour of California


one of Andy's goals of the year. He totally blew it eh? almost as bad as he blew colorado, his other major goal of the year.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

den bakker said:


> one of Andy's goals of the year. He totally blew it eh? almost as bad as he blew colorado, his other major goal of the year.


These races weren't in March, they were at times when anyone looking to the TdF would/should be in good fitness. Andy wasn't the only top pro that Levi beat at these races (or Tour de Suisse).


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> These races weren't in March, they were at times when anyone looking to the TdF would/should be in good fitness. Andy wasn't the only top pro that Levi beat at these races (or Tour de Suisse).


I thought this was about horner? in any case, TOC is smack between the ardenne classics and the tour. Where do you think the valley in performance is for a person that podium in liege and the tour?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a thought...how much of this insanity is motivated by personal animosity?

JB attempted to shaft Conti at the Tour and help Armstrong win another one, Conti got wise to it and shafted both JB and Lance by riding for himself - both JB and Lance come out fuming that their plan failed.
But now JB is in a situation - Lance retires and he has destroyed his relationship with Conti.
What to do? Conti will never trust you again and your boy Lance has moved on...you go for the next best option, put together a team you hope can beat Conti at the Tour. 

Andy has proven he can't do it by himself (or with his brother, Jens, Sparticus etc.), so you have to chop up Radio Shanty and Leopard to put together your dream team - a system in place to win the TdF.

The battle continues - JB vs AC.

Cadel is looking good for next year!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Just a thought..._*how much of this insanity is motivated by personal animosity?
> * _
> JB attempted to shaft Conti at the Tour and help Armstrong win another one, Conti got wise to it and shafted both JB and Lance by riding for himself - both JB and Lance come out fuming that their plan failed.
> But now JB is in a situation - Lance retires and he has destroyed his relationship with Conti.
> ...


I think it is right behind their paycheck motivation.


For RadioShack; I think it is a legal maneuver as well. To try and sever ALL ties with LA and company(s) completely.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

den bakker said:


> I thought this was about horner? in any case, TOC is smack between the ardenne classics and the tour. Where do you think the valley in performance is for a person that podium in liege and the tour?


You are right, I've confused two different conversations I was participating in. The Schlecks both have wins in the Ardennes too. I'd still put my money on Horner in a 1-week stage race and believe he's got more than a fair chance in a 3 week race with luck and support. He has shown he manages 3 weeks of work very well, just never had the chance to apply that work to a result from the beginning.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> You are right, I've confused two different conversations I was participating in. The Schlecks both have wins in the Ardennes too. I'd still put my money on Horner in a 1-week stage race and believe he's got more than a fair chance in a 3 week race with luck and support. He has shown he manages 3 weeks of work very well, just never had the chance to apply that work to a result from the beginning.


thats fine, Frank won suisse last you so he can do well in 1 week races as well. Andy? who the heck knows. 
in 3 week races, well they have the results. Horner has the talk. Maybe he'll do well as captain and end high but like Andy in one week races, who the heck knows.


----------

